# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Sự cố thay card V5 qua BOB mach3, mong các bác giúp đỡ

## dohieu3000

Xin chào các bác, em cho chạy thử với mach3 sau khi thay bob 2.4.3 của machviet, với tốc độ và gia tốc tương đương, tất cả đều ổn trừ hình vuông và 1 số biên dạng có góc bị gắt hoặc quá nhỏ. Em cắt các chi tiết khớp gài mà bị vậy là ko sử dụng đc. 

Ảnh: (thay vì hình vuông ra hình oval) 



Còn cắt hoa văn thì khá ổn cho đến khi cắt các góc vuông phía ngoài: (hình ảnh so sánh với NCstudio)





Các nguyên nhân loại trừ:

- Cơ khí : vì chuyển đổi qua v5 cắt bình thường.
- Thông số Motor Tuning mach3: toàn bộ thông số dựa vào ncstudio, các thông số bước, tốc độ đã tính dựa vào catalog của thiết bị, kiểm lại lần nữa bằng cách tính tỉ lệ với thông số ncstudio đều chuẩn xác.

Các phương án đã thử:

- Bật tắt Step low active luân phiên kiểm thử 2 trục X và Y nhưng ko có thay đổi.
- Stop CV on angles: 85 độ (giảm 1 phần lỗi)
- CV Dist Tolerance : Giảm 1 phần lỗi nhưng khi cắt đường cong bị giật cục nên bỏ phương án này.
- Tăng Acceleration : đã tăng lên tối đa theo sự chịu đựng của máy =800, thông số của của NCstudio là 400. (giảm 1 phần lỗi)
- Hạ Velocity : Đã giảm vận tốc xuống 6000, thông số cũ của nctudio là 7000 (giảm 1 phần lỗi)
- Cắt chậm xuống dưới 50%,  cắt chính xác và không bị nữa. (bỏ phương án này.)

Hỏi đáp: 
- Tại sao so sánh với NC: lý do em so sánh với nctudio là vì với thông số đó nc cắt cực ổn, còn mach3 chậm hơn 1 phần mà còn bị lỗi biên dạng nữa thì khó mà chấp nhận đc, và em ko tin mach3 lại tệ đến vậy, có lẽ tệ ở đây là do kiến thức em hạn hẹp ko biết điều chỉnh nó thôi. 
- Tại sao v5 đang ổn lại dùng mach3 : Vì v5 em ko mở rộng thêm cổng tín hiệu đc và em đang cần mở rộng 1 số điều khiển.
- Thông tin máy: CNC SUDA 1325 dùng thanh răng hộp số 1:, driver: Leadshire DMA860H, động cơ step: 86BYG250. 


Theo em nhìn và cảm nhận thì hình như trục X cắt nhanh xảy ra độ trễ. X chưa hết hành trình thì Y đã kéo lên. 

*Các bác vui lòng giúp đỡ, em cần kiểm tra vấn đề gì, thiếu xót gì hoặc có hướng giải quyết nào thì giúp em mở mang thêm tí kiến thức nhé. Xin cám ơn các bác.*

----------


## taih2

em nghĩ bác cài thông số Motor Turning chưa chuẩn đó, tập trung vào phần đó

----------

dohieu3000

----------


## dohieu3000

> em nghĩ bác cài thông số Motor Turning chưa chuẩn đó, tập trung vào phần đó


CÁm ơn bác đã trả lời, em đã tập trung vấn đề này:

Hộp số của em tỷ lệ 1:5, trục tỳ thanh răng có 25 răng, module răng là 1,25M, Driver cài Step/rev : 3200.
Vậy: 3200/((25x1,25x3,14)/5) = 162.9746619

Kiểm lại: 
- Em lấy thông số mm trên 1 xung của NCstudio(tạm gọi là thông số mặc định từ nơi chế tạo máy của em) là : 0.0061359 (tính tỉ lệ) /1 , kết quả gần chuẩn là: 162.9747454334476 
(so sánh với kết quả em tự tính là giống nhau)
- Cắt thực tế chuyền đổi qua lại giữa 2 bộ điều khiển V5 và bob mach3 trên cùng 1 máy: kích thước chuẩn như nhau, hình tròn là như nhau.

Em đoán không có sai xót trong vấn đề này, mà nếu có sai xót trong vấn đề này thì có thể gọi là may.

----------

